# Properties and Grain Structure of Steel



## Alex (5/10/17)

*Properties and Grain Structure of Steel*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Raindance (5/10/17)

Alex said:


> *Properties and Grain Structure of Steel*



I Enjoyed that, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (5/10/17)

Thanks @Alex, very interesting

Reactions: Like 1


----------

